# Made the move...



## BarbedFenceRider

Just moved over from another site (which shall be un-named ). Just like to talk to people who have been there and are practical if not serious. Some fun is good too. After all, laughter is the best medicine.

* All in all,,,Hello!


----------



## GTdad

Hey Barbed. Welcome aboard.

Good job on killing off Loveshack.


----------



## Tron

GTdad said:


> Good job on killing off Loveshack.


What happened there? Seems like it just disappeared about a week ago...


----------



## GTdad

Tron said:


> What happened there? Seems like it just disappeared about a week ago...


Unknown, although I'm under the impression that the owner of the site hasn't taken much interest in it for the past decade or so.


----------



## salparadise

Tron said:


> What happened there? Seems like it just disappeared about a week ago...
> 
> 
> 
> GTdad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown, although I'm under the impression that the owner of the site hasn't taken much interest in it for the past decade or so.
Click to expand...

None whatsoever is probably more accurate. It's been almost two weeks now (3/19). The mods kept it running day-to-day, but have no way to contact the owner, nor to manage the back-end. It went dark like this a year or so ago, and then came back online after a few weeks. The mods didn't know any more than anyone else. I seem to remember someone saying something about the owner having health issues (third-hand, speculation at best). It had a large user base and a large number of posts. Shame to see all of those life stories lost.


----------



## I shouldnthave

*Waves*

Well, I see some familiar names here... Hi GT! - I am sure some of you knew me as RecentChange.


----------



## Luvher4life

Southern Gent here. That site wasn't nearly on the level of this one.


----------



## Andy1001

I got banned for my first post,kinda proud of that.
Told some idiot what I thought of her when she let a group of her friends rag on her new boyfriend for a joke.
She was looking for sympathy when he dumped her.


----------



## sokillme

This is like when the WWE bought out the WCW!


----------



## arbitrator

salparadise said:


> None whatsoever is probably more accurate. It's been almost two weeks now (3/19).* The mods kept it running day-to-day, but have no way to contact the owner, nor to manage the back-end. It went dark like this a year or so ago, and then came back online after a few weeks. The mods didn't know any more than anyone else. I seem to remember someone saying something about the owner having health issues (third-hand, speculation at best). It had a large user base and a large number of posts. Shame to see all of those life stories lost.*


*Is the owner perchance either dead or physically/mentally disabled?*


----------



## arbitrator

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Just moved over from another site (which shall be un-named ). Just like to talk to people who have been there and are practical if not serious. Some fun is good too. After all, laughter is the best medicine.
> 
> * All in all,,,Hello!


*Welcome aboard, kind Sir!

Hoping that your experiences here at TAM are even more eventful for you!*


----------



## the Whittler

arbitrator said:


> *Is the owner perchance either dead or physically/mentally disabled?*


Hello folks! 

One rumor has him dead, but I haven't been able to confirm that with an obituary. It's more likely, as @GTdad stated elsewhere, that he simply didn't pay his bills. 

Who knows? No great loss. 

Thanks for having me here!


----------



## arbitrator

the Whittler said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> One rumor has him dead, but I haven't been able to confirm that with an obituary. It's more likely, as @GTdad stated elsewhere, that he simply didn't pay his bills.
> 
> Who knows? No great loss.
> 
> Thanks for having me here!


*Welcome aboard, kind Sir! Hope that you enjoy your stay here!*


----------



## nospam99

Hi. Another 'refugee' here. I had 200+ posts and would like to have saved one or two for sentimental value.


----------



## Mommame2

Well, the shack is back!

Happy Mother's Day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Normm

nospam99 said:


> Hi. Another 'refugee' here. I had 200+ posts and would like to have saved one or two for sentimental value.


Grab them while you can because it's up but who knows for how long.


----------

